

What needs to be done before we can have Internet freedom? - preci_peace

SOPA, ACTA, and CISPA are perfect examples of why the world wide web needs an overhaul. The thing we need to remember is that internet is a global community of PEOPLE. These people deserve equal chance to have a decision in what happens to their online community. Unfortunately, this equal chance for speech cannot exist if governments remain in control of internet freedom.<p>So why cant we build our own internet? A network built by the people, for the people, and consisting entirely of the people. What technical challenges are preventing us from creating an entirely self contained, self governed, and self sustaining distributed network for the communication of thoughts, ideas, information, and knowledge?<p>Don't just dismiss this idea. Equal opportunity for open communication is incredibly important, and too many people in the world aren't as lucky as you are, right now. Let's have an honest discussion on a world stage about what is realistically needed for this to happen, and what each of us can do to help.
======
mindcrime
I have my own thoughts on this, which I touch on here:

[http://www.jroller.com/mindcrime/entry/time_for_the_return_o...](http://www.jroller.com/mindcrime/entry/time_for_the_return_of)

Basically, I think it's time we had a resurgence of the Cypherpunks, Crypto-
Anarchists and Techno-Libertarians of the world. We have to get together, take
a stand and start working to ensure the freedoms that matter to us.

